
It seems like everyone in the US is getting postmodernism wrong - handsomechad
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1152090728102678528.html
======
blacksqr
Nothing more postmodern than getting postmodernism wrong.

------
deogeo
> Adorno actually wrote to be hard to understand ON PURPOSE because he wanted
> you to have to WORK to understand, because some understanding is NOT EASY!
> You are not the center of the universe my friend.

What a bizarre perspective, to call people self-centered for not wanting to
have their learning of some subject deliberately sabotaged through unclear
writing.

------
duxup
Reading that I felt like I stepped into an argument in progress and it makes
no sense on its own.

